# FHM's 2009 Sexiest Women In The World - Top 100 from United Kingdom



## Buterfly (2 Mai 2009)

*1: Cheryl Cole
2: Megan Fox
3: Jessica Alba
4: Britney Spears
5: Keeley Hazell
6: Adriana Lima
7: Elisha Cuthbert
8: Kristin Kreuk
9: Anna Friel
10: Freida Pinto
11: Ana Ivanovic
12: Abbey Clancey
13: Scarlett Johansson
14: Angelina Jolie
15: Kate Beckinsale
16: Summer Glau
17: Frankie Sandford
18: Marisa Tomei
19: Thandie Newton
20: Zoe Salmon
21: Natalie Portman
22: Olga Kurylenko
23: Katy Perry
24: Jennifer Aniston
25: Ali Larter
26: Jessica Biel
27: Hayden Panettiere
28: Eliza Dushku
29: Eva Mendes
30: Louisa Lytton
31: Amber Heard
32: Gemma Arterton
33: Diora Baird
34: Konnie Huq
35: Doutzen Kroes
36: Keira Knightley
37: Kimberley Walsh
38: Jennifer Metcalfe
39: Sarah Michelle Gellar
40: Carla Bruni
41: Eva Longoria
42: Marissa Miller
43: Rihanna
44: Rachel Stevens
45: Maria Sharapova
46: Jessica Jane Clement
47: Emma Watson
48: Kelly Brook
49: Holly Valance
50: Alessandra Ambosio
51: Katie Melua
52: Georgie Thompson
53: Charlize Theron
54: Amii Grove
55: Isabel Lucas
56: Miranda Kerr
57: Nadine Coyle
58: Nicola Roberts
59: Beyonce Knowles
60: Nicole Scherzinger
61: Alexa Chung
62: Alesha Dixon
63: Jessica Simpson
64: Madeline Zima
65: Christina Aguilera
66: Jennifer Garner
67: Vanessa Hudgens
68: Odette Yustman
69: Malin Akerman
70: Heidi Klum
71: Hilary Duff
72: Kristen Bell
73: Emily Blunt
74: Holly Willoughby
75: Kate Moss
76: Taylor Swift
77: Christina Hendricks
78: Emma Willis
79: Katherione Jenkins
80: Emily Scott
81: Gemma Atkinson
82: Katherine Heigl
83: Michelle Ryan
84: Victoria Pendleton
85: Carmen Electra
86: Elizabeth Banks
87: Sarah Harding
88: Mary Elizabeth Winstead
89: Lily Allen
90: Lisa Snowdon
91: Christine Bleakley
92: Billie Piper
93: Ellen Page
94: Evangeline Lilly
95: Rachel Riley
96: Gemma Bissix
97: Dannii Minogue
98: Fiona Bruce
99: Lindsay Lohan
100: Mischa Barton

*Es darf diskutier werden ​


----------



## Geldsammler (2 Mai 2009)

Also ich find die Liste total behämmert. =D
Die Top 30 hat kaum Stars, die es wirklich verdient hätten, weiter vorne zu stehen.
Naja, mal die anderen Listen abwarten.


----------



## FaNoFaUsTrIa (2 Mai 2009)

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich einige auch in den vorderen Regionen gar nicht kenne!
z.B. auf 17 Frankie Sandford, oder auf 12 Abbey Clancey,...
Da könnte ich noch weiter machen!


----------



## Buterfly (3 Mai 2009)

Das liegt daran, dass die meisten hier in Deutschland nicht so bekannt sind. Muss zugeben, dass ich einige auch nicht kannte.
Aber hübsche Mädls sind auf jeden Fall auf den vorderen Plätzen


----------



## Xtinalover (8 Mai 2009)

voll die schabracken auf den vorderen plätzen und christina nur auf platz 65. was soll das?


----------



## Katzun (9 Mai 2009)

Xtinalover schrieb:


> voll die schabracken auf den vorderen plätzen und christina nur auf platz 65. was soll das?



jep, christina auf platz 65 LOL rofl3


----------



## Amedeon (8 Apr. 2010)

öhm, die Briten sind schon doof....

Katie Melua auf 51 und Evangeline Lilly auf 94 ...  

amedeon


----------



## Muli (8 Apr. 2010)

Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden


----------



## klassesex (11 Apr. 2010)

und das ist auch gut so


----------



## itsjustme (12 Apr. 2010)

Popularität = Listenplatz.


----------



## Jakkele (28 Apr. 2010)

Die spinnen, die Briten....


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2010)

Über die Reihenfolge lässt sich streiten


----------



## Spezi30 (21 Sep. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Über die Reihenfolge lässt sich streiten



definitiv, aber man ist das ja gewöhnt - und freut sich ja schon, wenn nicht eine Amy Wein...äh Winehouse oder eine Paris Hilton*kotz* oben steht heutzutage. Aber Mary El. Winstead ist definitiv zu weit unten platziert.


----------

